# [Booting] No inicia Gentoo, uso ext4 y se queda...

## Diabliyo

Buenas.

Estoy instalando Gentoo desde las versiones nuevas, ya que tenia mucho que no actualizaba mi maquina y opte por formatear la particion donde tengo el sistema, bajarme la nueva ISO minima, el stage3 y portage.

Ya que instale Gentoo y compile el kernel, les comento que mis particiones son:

```
# es un IDE -- /dev/hda

/dev/hda1 -- swap

/dev/hda2 -- ext4 -- /

/dev/hda3 -- ext4 -- /home
```

Ademas les comento que siempre usaba ext3, asi que en la parte del kernel (compile manualmente), marque como <*> el ext4 y ext3.... Asi que despues de guardar todo y reiniciar el sistema, noto que mi sistema se queda en este error:

```
EXT3-fs (hda2): error: couldnt mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

EXT40fs (hda2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 3:2.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 452k freed
```

Y hay se queda.....

Que puedo hacer ?....

Saludos !

----------

## gringo

no veo nada raro, lo que normalemente se ejecuta despues de "Freeing unused kernel memory" es init, asi que si se queda ahi yo diría que el problema es o bien en el propio kernel ( había un bug similar para el primer rc del kernel 3.0 que leí por casualidad el otro día) o bien algo está kaputt en la secuencia de arranque de la distro.

Asi que yo diría que probaras primero con un kernel estable, si no lo has hecho ya ...

saluetes

----------

## Diabliyo

 *gringo wrote:*   

> no veo nada raro, lo que normalemente se ejecuta despues de "Freeing unused kernel memory" es init, asi que si se queda ahi yo diría que el problema es o bien en el propio kernel ( había un bug similar para el primer rc del kernel 3.0 que leí por casualidad el otro día) o bien algo está kaputt en la secuencia de arranque de la distro.
> 
> Asi que yo diría que probaras primero con un kernel estable, si no lo has hecho ya ...
> 
> saluetes

 

No lo mencione pero, estoy usando un kernel estable emerge gentoo-sources.

En fin, por mas que le movi no encontre deducir porque no entra  :Sad: .... Se queda por siempre en esa parte...

Finalmente mejor opte por poner otra distro porque el tiempo me come  :Sad: ...

----------------

Que por cierto, una segunda observacion es que el genkernel no va bien (el que esta en portage), ya que despues de que termina de hacer "modules", marca errores (Warning) y esto no permite que se arme el "initrd" (que va en /boot), asi que opte por compilarlo a mano, pero igual en mi grub.conf no invoco al initrd.

Saludos !

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Genkernel no suele ser la mejor opcion generalmente. Una lastima que no pudo arreglarse. Si queres intentar de nuevo podemos ajustar lo que fallo.

Saludos!

----------

## cach0rr0

dos puntos

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # es un IDE -- /dev/hda
> 
> ...

 

1)udev mas reciente no va a crear /dev/hd*, porque CONFIG_IDE esta muerto. Debe usar cualquier PATA driver de CONFIG_ATA

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ademas les comento que siempre usaba ext3, asi que en la parte del kernel (compile manualmente), marque como <*> el ext4 y ext3.... Asi que despues de guardar todo y reiniciar el sistema, noto que mi sistema se queda en este error:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

2)ponga rootfstype=ext4 en grub.conf:

e.g.

```

kernel /kernel-zen root=/dev/sda2 rootfstype=ext4

```

----------

## SS3

Hola, ¿Puedes pastear aquí tu /etc/fstab ?

Saludos.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Me sucedió algo similar y resulto ser que en el nuevo kernel de 2.6.29 y el 3.0 eliminaron los hdx y ahora todo pasa a ser sdx tanto en el grub como en el fstab, prueba y veremos si eso funciona para ti.

----------

## pcmaster

Pasar de usar hdx a usar sdx en un equipo sobremesa es relativamente fácil, pero en un servidorcito sin tarjeta gráfica, teclado, ratón ni monitor, al que accedes por telnet/ssh es un dolor.

No puedes simplemente compilar el nuevo kernel con soporte sdx, cambiar los archivos de configuración e iniciar, porque  al reinstalar el grub te dice que no puede instalarlo en el dispositivo, dado que éste no existe (está funcionando todavía en un kernel que toma el dispositivo del disco como hdx). Toca reiniciar iniciando desde USB/CD/DVD para poder hacerlo, mediante un chroot. Por eso, en el servidorcito (como el que yo uso, Pentium 120 Mhz), has de desmontarlo e instalar una gráfica y un lector de CD.

Y claro, luego resulta que como la BIOS no ve más de 32 Gb de disco, cosa que con el driver IDE podías solucionar pasando al kernel el parámetro "hda=stroke" en el inicio, pero que cuando has cambiado al driver sdx no funciona.

Así que vuelta a cambiar al driver hdx

Nota: cuando hago cambios en el archivo /boot/grub/grub.conf siempre lo reinstalo con grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda(o hda), si se puede actualizar de otra forma soy todo oídos.

----------

